# Collet Block...one Doesn't Fit All.



## Whyemier (Mar 17, 2015)

I recently started and then finished a hexagonal 5C collet block.  Only made from mild steel but works for what I want.  Just one thing I noticed, most of my 5C collets (13) fit this block with the exception of two made by Hardinge and one made by South Bend.  Don't know the manufacturer of the others, possibly Asian.  I wonder if the tolerances are that much 'looser' on Asian made Collets so they will fit and if the tolerances of the Hardinge and South Bend are manufactured to a tighter tolerance so they don't fit well or at all. 

What's your take?


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 17, 2015)

Whyemier said:


> Don't know the manufacturer of the others, possibly Asian. I wonder if the tolerances are that much 'looser' on Asian made Collets so they will fit and if the tolerances of the Hardinge and South Bend are manufactured to a tighter tolerance so they don't fit well or at all.




I am guessing the Hardinge and South Bend are made to spec.  Just a guess that the Asian collets may be a bit undersize.


----------



## w9jbc (Apr 2, 2015)

perhaps that is so I have a set of them at work I use regularly both hex and square i'm guessing the difference might be in the keyway on them I've  found that to be true a lot here at work


----------



## Doubleeboy (Apr 2, 2015)

I have had to stone the key ways of several Asian collets both 5C and R8 to get them to operate correctly.   They also are usually not pre sprung like nice USA or German collets.  That is the price I had to pay when I saved some money.


----------

